# Daten einer S7-300 im Ladespeicher ablegen



## Dreamfish86 (4 April 2022)

Hallo liebe Programmierprofis,
ich habe mich neu in diesem Forum angemeldet und dies ist mein erster Beitrag (und eigentlich eine Frage):

Ich programmiere eine S7-314 in AWL (ja, sorry, ich bin noch altbacken) und mein Programm erzeugt ein paar Daten, die ich in einem DB speichere. Dies sind Statistikdaten der Maschine (Starts, Laufzeit, Umdrehungen, usw). Ich möchte, dass diese Daten nicht nur in der DB-Kopie im RAM gespeichert werden, sondern auch auf dem zugehörigen DB im Ladespeicher (MMC-Karte). Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich möchte, dass diese Daten auch beim Urlöschen der SPS erhalten bleiben und nicht wieder mit den Vorgabewerten aus dem Ladespeicher initialisiert werden. Es gibt ja die SFC 84, die einen ganzen DB vom RAM auf den Ladespeicher überträgt. Aber wann sollte ich die ausführen? Einmal am Tag? Einmal pro Stunde? Jede Sekunde? Womit sollte ich sie triggern? Per Uhrzeitalarm?
Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur einen "remanenten" DB, der auch beim Urlöschen remanent bleibt. Ich weiß nun aber auch nicht, ob ich die MMC zur Sau mache, wenn ich da ständig drauf rumschreibe.
Vielleicht verfolge ich auch einen komplett falschen Ansatz? Wie gesagt, mein eigentliches Problem ist ja oben beschrieben.
Die "Maschine" die von der SPS gesteuert wird, ist ein Karussell. Es gibt kein HMI, keinen PC oder ähnliches. Also ich kann die Daten nicht irgendwie außerhalb der SPS speichern.
Wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat, freue ich mich über eine lebhafte Diskussion ;o)

Danke & viele Grüße
Peter a.k.a. Dreamfish86


----------



## ducati (4 April 2022)

Einmal am Tag kannst sicherlich schreiben. Viel öffter würd ichs nicht machen, sonst ist die MMC bald im Eimer... Evtl. nimmst ne größere, die sollte länger halten...


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (4 April 2022)

Hallo, 
Warum sollte man die sps urlöschen? 
Was passiert wenn die mmc Karte defekt wird?

Alle Stunde maximal. Je nach Dateigröße. Je seltener umso länger hält die Karte. Schreibzyklen beachten. Die Frage ist immer wie lange darf der Ausfall der Daten dauern ohne probleme zu bekommen. 

Einzige Möglichkeit wäre z. B. AUTOMATISCH 








						ACCON-S7-Backup
					

Der komfortable Sicherungsprofi ACCON -S7-Backup ist eine komfortable und einfach zu handhabende Software zur Sicherung und Rücksicherung von…




					www.deltalogic.de
				



Alles andere kann Daten verlieren. Nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Fall Eintritt kann verringert werden.


----------



## Dreamfish86 (4 April 2022)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die ersten zwei Antworten. Wie es meistens so ist, nach dem Stellen einer Frage, geht man noch einmal in sich und dann kommen Gedanken, die vorher nicht da waren: Ich will hier womöglich etwas umsetzen, was vom Konzept besser in ein HMI-Gerät oder andere Peripherie ausgelagert wird. Die MMC ist eben als Ladespeicher konzipiert und nicht als Datengrab.

Ich hatte hier die Frage erwartet - die mir dann selbst kam: Warum willst Du (Statistik)-Daten in einer Insel SPS speichern, die ohne PG niemand jemals auslesen/benutzen wird?
Ich denke daran, später evtl. ein OP7 über Profibus anzubinden. Augenblicklich fehlt dafür der Platz.
Diese Anlage befindet sich in einem Karussell und ich habe bereits mehr als einmal erlebt, daß der Betreiber (auf der Suche nach einem Fehler) einfach an den Schaltschrank geht und dann sind seine Finger überall. Die haben alle den Spruch "Reboot ist immer gut" im Ohr, und wenn der den Schalter zum Urlöschen entdeckt, dann wird er den möglicherweise auslösen. Ich kann den physischen Zugang von "unqualifiziertem" Personal zur SPS nicht unterbinden.
Ich denke, ich werde das so realisieren, daß die Daten, die beim Betrieb "gelernt" werden, halt im RAM sind und die werde ich bei einem späteren Besuch mit dem PG auslesen, dann als Ladewerte in den DB kopieren und den wieder auf die MMC speichern. Wird dann (unqualifiziert) urgelöscht, hat er Pech. Dann sind die Statistik- und Wartungsdaten eben futsch. Ist nichts, was den Betrieb der Anlage verhindert.
Die Daten an sich sind nicht sonderlich groß. Wir reden hier von ein paar Dutzend Integerzahlen für automatisches Fahren und Zähler für Anzahl der Fahrten, Betriebsstunden usw., um z.B. eine Lampe am Fahrpult leuchten zu lassen, wenn die Großwälzlager abgeschmiert werden sollten.

Das Accon S7-Backup klingt sehr interessant, das werde ich mir mal näher ansehen.

Danke & Grüße
Peter


----------



## ducati (5 April 2022)

Dreamfish86 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde das so realisieren, daß die Daten, die beim Betrieb "gelernt" werden, halt im RAM sind und die werde ich bei einem späteren Besuch mit dem PG auslesen, dann als Ladewerte in den DB kopieren und den wieder auf die MMC speichern. Wird dann (unqualifiziert) urgelöscht, hat er Pech. Dann sind die Statistik- und Wartungsdaten eben futsch. Ist nichts, was den Betrieb der Anlage verhindert.


Ja, so macht man das üblicherweise...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (5 April 2022)

Hallo

schau Dir mal die Servicestage von INSEVIS an.  Wenn man die IP Adresse des IE-Adapters eingibt funktioniert das auch mit einer 314. 

Voraussetzung Adapter MPI/DP -> Ethernet 

Da gibt es u.a eine Backup-Funktion. Format ist MemoryCard Datei


----------

